# WOW!!! Got Permission



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess I have some decisions to make! Last night my wife came home from Christmas shopping. She stated that she had still not gotten my major gift and that we should go to Gander Mountain or Academy so I could pick out a deer rifle!!! HOLY MOLY! After a few moments of stunned silence, I put my shoes on and out the door we went.... We came back with nothing....

I found the selection overwhelming and didn't know what to do... I've never bought on before. I am a muzzeloader hunter, but have been thinking of getting a rifle for several years. So now I have to decide what rifle ans what cartridge.

I've narrowed the cartridge down to three. First and foremost, I want a cartridge that I can walkinto a hardware store in Middle of the woods Montana and buy ammo. So NO weird, new cartridges like the short mags. Here are the finalists
.300 Win Mag -- because I would like to one day soon go on an Elk hunt. Ammo can be bought that is suitable for whitetail/hogs. But recoil is nasty and ammo expensive
30-06 Self explainatory and still suitable for Elk.
.308 My favorite cartridge, but getting to be questionable for an inexperienced elk hunter. BUT! I may never actually be able to afford said Elk hunt.

I know the above paragraph will start a HUGE argument about other cartridges that I should consider, but I'm pretty stuck on these three. I might consider a 7mag or 7-08. But they would have to be great deals on a markdown rifle or something.


As for the rifle, WOW! and the selection. I went to Gander thinking about a Savage or a Ruger American. I walked out wanting a Browning X-bolt but they didn't have any bases to fit it. It was also at the top range of what I wanted to spend for a combo, but didn't have a base, rings or a scope. So I would have a really nice rifle that I couldn't use until next year!
Probably tops on my list is a Ruger Gunsite Scout rifle, but I cant find one. I've walked into a gun store 3 or 4 times in the past 2 years to buy one and they are sold out with no ETA on geting one. But it is .308 and short barreled. Not the greatest choice for lange range elk....

What to do? What to do? Getting dressed now to go to my gun store of choice and maybe hit a few local pawn shops as well... Wish me luck!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bolt action Ruger in 30/06

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## uscmas412 (Feb 15, 2014)

Weatherby Vanguard 2 in 30-06. I used it to take a bull elk in CO two years ago. The price is very reasonable with a 1" MOA guarantee and an adjustable trigger. It's a rugged, no frills rifle.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

My choice of caliber for future hunting as well. We are planning on retiring in the NE, likely Pennsylvania, so i want a versatile cartridge. Re-loaders have long liked the 300 Win Mag as it can be down loaded to 308 velocities or ramped up for elk and moose. I reload, so that was part of my decision. 

Used to a re-loader only benefit, but now a few ammo makers offer lite loads for the 300 Win Mag, like Remington and Hornady. While likely not easy to find, you could stock some for local deer hunting, and still have the ability to walk into most stores in elk country and find ammo in stock.

As far as the rifle; I have decided mine will be a Tikka T3 Lite in 300 Win Mag. Checked one out at Gander and loved the short throw on the bolt. I plan to add another recoil pad, and a muzzle brake to help reduce the felt recoil on such a light rifle. Comes with rings, so no issue finding them!

Let us know what you end up with, and good luck in your search.


----------



## 2chairs (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Cant go wrong with 30 06


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

2chairs said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Cant go wrong with 30 06



This.....06!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Explore in different calibers. Maybe a .270, 25-06, 7mm-08, .243. I loved my 30-06 but when I got my .270 can't argue. Just something about a .270. Also my sister's .243 lays the smack down on some deer. Btw the .308 will be just fine for elk. A lot of kids in Colorado use that round. My uncle used that round when we lived in Colorado and my dad used a .270 and shot a lot of elk with it and only one bullet didn't pass through. All those calibers you listed would kill and elk stone dead. Pick a caliber you think you would like. Ask a friend if they got a few magnum calibers like a 300, 7mm, etc and shoot them and see if you like it. Any of the below calibers will harvest game cleanly in North America. 
.308
.280
.270
.25-06
.30-06
.300
.7mm

I use a Remington 700 in .270. My dad uses a Winchester Model 70 in .270. Both shoot MOA. Honestly I think most of the new modern rifles it is hard for them to not shoot MOA. Or at least the last two 700's I have had one in 30-06 and this one in .270 have either shot everything at an inch or below. Btw not knocking the .30 calibers my .30-06 kill deer stone dead. I just prefer the .270 because it is flatter shooting plus I could find ammo a lot easier in stores when we went through that scare a while back.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

.223 (Had to)  270 or 06 I would think would be good... Congrats!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

50BMG is perfect for deer.

I'd stick with the 30-06, can't go wrong with the current bolt-action offerings from Ruger, Savage, Browning, even Mossberg. Or you might try a BAR. I have one in 30-06, and it's amazingly accurate and points really well.

Ed


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Only good thing about a 30.06 is you can neck it down and put a .257 caliber bullet in it.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I vote tikka t3 in 30-06 only because that's one of your calibers. However I prefer 270 which I own and my next will be a tikka t3 in 7-08.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

NoMoSurf said:


> I guess I have some decisions to make! Last night my wife came home from Christmas shopping. She stated that she had still not gotten my major gift and that we should go to Gander Mountain or Academy so I could pick out a deer rifle!!! HOLY MOLY! After a few moments of stunned silence, I put my shoes on and out the door we went.... We came back with nothing....
> 
> I found the selection overwhelming and didn't know what to do... I've never bought on before. I am a muzzeloader hunter, but have been thinking of getting a rifle for several years. So now I have to decide what rifle ans what cartridge.
> 
> ...


You are on a mission.. undecided.... the caliber's you have narrowed your list are all outstanding rounds for big game hunting. It is a matter of *your* choice .... I would suggest you look at the type of rifle action you desire...bolt, semi auto self shell shucker , or single shot.
Look at these types of actions..... an make a sound judgment on your choice/selection...remember your the one pulling the trigger... It is good to get others opinion's here but ultimately it will come down to your choice. I would stay away from pawn shops, you have no history of the gun... rounds shot thru it.... care of the gun...internal parts damaged thru neglect or care.... 
Also one other thing for you to have to decide is the optics.... Get you a nice gun with quality optics......good luck!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

flounder1156 said:


> You are on a mission.. undecided.... the caliber's you have narrowed your list are all outstanding rounds for big game hunting. It is a matter of *your* choice .... I would suggest you look at the type of rifle action you desire...bolt, semi auto self shell shucker , or single shot.
> Look at these types of actions..... an make a sound judgment on your choice/selection...remember your the one pulling the trigger... It is good to get others opinion's here but ultimately it will come down to your choice. I would stay away from pawn shops, you have no history of the gun... rounds shot thru it.... care of the gun...internal parts damaged thru neglect or care....
> Also one other thing for you to have to decide is the optics.... Get you a nice gun with quality optics......good luck!


Also what Flounder1156 definitely stay away from pawn shops. Buy yourself a new rifle that is to your liking and no one has owned it before. Dry fire a few to get the feel. Price at pawn shops vs a new rifle. I will pay the couple hundred for a new rifle. Only thing I MIGHT buy at a pawn shop AK. Other than that everything is knew. Plus some manufacturers have great warranties to. Buy from a Pawn Shop..... No warranty.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

If you can't find the gun you like at gander, go to GunBroker.com website. They have every thing you could ask for. You just need to find someone with an FFL to receive it unless you live in the same state. 

I talked to a guide in WY and he said a 270 is great for elk. 

One more thing to think about. Why not buy a gun that best suits the style of hunting you will do 98% of the time? If you ever go on the elk hunt, you can buy a used gun for the hunt. Then when you get back, you can sell it for what you paid for it. That is the great thing about used guns. They don't lose value if you take care of them.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

My vote is for a tikka or browning in 308 or 270. Both calibers are readily available most anywhere and not to expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Your two calibers 30/06 and 308 are excellent choices. Stick with that.

Bolt action give the best accuracy but the most recoil, but the new soft rubber synthetic stocks help a lot with that. So do gel recoil pads. I've had (or have) most makes and calibers of center-fire rifles (I get bored not trying a new rifle every year) and so far, my new Browning Xbolt is the softest shooting bolt I have owned. Most any bolt, after properly sighted in, will work, but since you have the green light, go for the best (Browning A or X bolt or Winchester Model 70 come to mind)



flounder1156 said:


> Also one other thing for you to have to decide is the optics.... Get you a nice gun with quality optics......good luck!


 +1 on this. Your scope should cost 2x to 3x more than the rifle as a general rule of thumb. Leupold VX III, anything from the Zeiss line, or Swarovski are all great optics. Should you change rifles in the future, you can always keep your optics for your next "girl".


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Get a 45/70 cva stalker off of gunbroker send it to slufoot to install a savage breechplug...smokeless muzzleloader for under $450 capable of elk killing with no problem.....


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

You will find an abundant selection of ammo every where in .308, 30-06, or 270. .308 is my personal favorite because it comes in a short action bolt. I recently shot my sons 270 though and I can see how that cartridge became so popular after shooting a box of 30-06.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

fairpoint said:


> Get a 45/70 cva stalker off of gunbroker send it to slufoot to install a savage breechplug...smokeless muzzleloader for under $450 capable of elk killing with no problem.....


A lot of states you can't use a smokeless muzzleloader and a lot of states require a 50 cal or greater for muzzleloader to hunt elk. Just thought I would throw that out.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

I recommend a Remington 7mm Rem Mag. Good for deer, moose, elk and grizzly. Faster, farther and flatter than a 30-06.:thumbsup:

Oh. Look. I just happen to have one for sale or trade.:thumbup:

.243, .270, .300, 308 and 30-06 will all do the job. For all my Florida deer hunting I've never needed anything other than my Marlin 30-30.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Get a .30 caliber tikka bolt gun.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

My first choice on caliber would be 7mm magnum
2nd 300 win mag

3rd Anything but a 308 

Winchester extreme weather
Remington CDl sf

Glass

Meostar
Leupold Vxr

Dnz mounts


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> My first choice on caliber would be 7mm magnum
> 2nd 300 win mag
> 
> *3rd Anything but a 308 *
> ...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> My first choice on caliber would be 7mm magnum
> 2nd 300 win mag
> 
> 3rd Anything but a 308
> ...


Add .270 and 30.06 to that list of the anything buts.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Make sure you're kind to yourself. The 300's and larger can bring on some poor shooting due to too much recoil. Unless you shoot a big bore all the time you may get a surprise with the recoil. Your standards, .270., .30/06. are great low recoil and they've killed more elk than you can shake a stick at. Either of those cartridges will kill EVERYTHING on this continent.


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> My first choice on caliber would be 7mm magnum
> 2nd 300 win mag
> 
> 3rd Anything but a 308
> ...


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Some places in the West require .30 caliber round or larger for Elk, though .270 has killed a lot of them as well as deer.

Get the gun that "fits" you, some are going to naturally fit better than others and therefore you will shoot it better. I have a Tikka in 300 WSM, great little gun, out of the box one of the most accurate I have ever shot. 

Keep looking and you will find the right one, don't go cheap on optics either.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

simpleman said:


> CHUMM BUCKET said:
> 
> 
> > My first choice on caliber would be 7mm magnum
> ...


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

simpleman said:


> CHUMM BUCKET said:
> 
> 
> > My first choice on caliber would be 7mm magnum
> ...


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

Brandon_SPC said:


> simpleman said:
> 
> 
> > Probably because they either:
> ...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> simpleman said:
> 
> 
> > I`m not going to get in to an argument over what caliber is the best but my reasoning is exactly what you said. why would I want a cartridge that has so much drop that I constantly have to adjust for it? yes I have heard it 100 times that if it`s good enough for a military sniper than it should be good enough for every body else. blah blah blah
> ...


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> simpleman said:
> 
> 
> > I`m not going to get in to an argument over what caliber is the best but my reasoning is exactly what you said. why would I want a cartridge that has so much drop that I constantly have to adjust for it? yes I have heard it 100 times that if it`s good enough for a military sniper than it should be good enough for every body else. blah blah blah
> ...


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

Brandon_SPC said:


> CHUMM BUCKET said:
> 
> 
> > Okay for ballistic reasons. I completely understand. .308 is not the best ballistics. I agree with you on that one.
> ...


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> Brandon_SPC said:
> 
> 
> > all is good man. I wasn't being a smartass either. well maybe a little about the Tacoma part but.
> ...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got 223/270/7-08/35/300 WM and fer a general out west gun I would go 30-06 or 300....i had the same attitude and plan on getting out west 1 day so I bought my Steyr 300 WM....plus I always wanted a 300!


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

Brandon_SPC said:


> CHUMM BUCKET said:
> 
> 
> > Well I like my Toyota :thumbsup: But I have the T-100. Think it looks a little better than the Tacomas. :thumbup: Actually looks like a truck compared to the little bubbles. One thing I never liked about the tacoma..... and the short bed.
> ...


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

There have been 34 posts to this thread and nobody has mentioned a .223

Hard to beat a Tikka T 3 Lite in your favorite caliber.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> Brandon_SPC said:
> 
> 
> > that's funny, I had no clue you had a Toyota.:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

The Tikka T3 has been mentioned alot and Im not sure what your wanting to spend but the Sako .308 is an awesome gun and its just a little step up from the Tikka but there pretty much the same gun. I love mine and it shoots great and its super light. I think a Tikka T3 is around $800 and the Sako 35 is around $1400. Both are awesome guns.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Emerald Ghost said:


> There have been 34 posts to this thread and nobody has mentioned a .223
> 
> Hard to beat a Tikka T 3 Lite in your favorite caliber.


Probably because he stated how he wants an extremely popular cartridge that he can hunt whitetails and maybe elk with and to be able to walk into a store in the middle of Montana and buy a box of ammo. :whistling:


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

Splittine said:


> CHUMM BUCKET said:
> 
> 
> > Its funny how people can give their opinion on the best round to hunt with but when you disagree they get but hurt. There is no perfect round out there. I hate .270, 30.06 and .308 cause they are boring, everyone owns one and I rather hunt with something different cause there are better calibers out there. I own all 3 and all 3 never come out of the safes.
> ...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Well everyone should own at least one 30-06 deer rifle I think. Might as well be your first one!!!! 

You can walk into any wally world or any other shop and find plenty of your choice of ammo!


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

i <3 my tikka t3 lite in .270 it puts a rude hole right where i point it every time


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

yeah your right they are restricting to .50 for elk and that's ridiculous.....imo
But I;ve seen some elk taken legally at230yds with a saboted 195 barnes...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I love my .270. However, go to any sporting goods store and see what is on the shelf. 30.06 will e found more than any other. I've been looking for .270 forever and the good stuff is hard to find. Kind of makes me wish I would have gone for .06 instead of the .270.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Red Ryder carbine action two-hundred shot range model air rifle.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Red Ryder carbine action two-hundred shot range model air rifle.


With a compass in the stock?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A 7 rem mag, Ruger number one falling block rifle.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, thanks for the advice guys. I should have added that I was looking for a bolt gun. I went shopping with the intention of getting a Ruger American/Savage/Mossberg combo rifle/scope. That is what my range was. I have always liked the Tikka and was thinking of "maaaybbbeeee" stretching the budget to get with with no optics. Maybe this summer....

I grabbed the Tikka and just didn't like the feel of the stock. I'm not anti plastic, but it just fet TOO plastic... Then I saw her!!!!!

I've been trying to buy one for about three years, but they NEVER have one in a right hand bolt. EVER! But there she was! The Ruger M77 Gunsite Scout in right hand and with the limited edition green laminated stock!!!! Light shown down and the angels sang!!! About that time my wife called and asked if I had found anything. I sure had!!! 
I told her it was $900. She said go ahead, she'll be tere in a minute. She arrived and asked how much the scope was for it.... I said depends... $50-whatever.... Then she asked which one I wanted... Big Grin! Then I got that look.... OK back to reality... So I asked my gun guy what I wanted... I pulled down a Zeiss... I said yeah right! I looked at it and it was nice, but then asked to see the Leupolds and Simmons, etc... I looed at the Leupold BDC 3-9X40 and liked it ok. My wife asks why it was so much less. So I let her look through them... The grabbed the Zeiss 4-12X40 and laid in on the box for the gun... "We'll take these!" I was floored! I went in looking for a $500 rifle combo and come out with the Ruger Gunsite Scout with Zeiss glass!

I sighted her in yesterday afternoon and took her to the woods this morning.... Of course I saw NOTHING!!! But every woodpecker and squirrel got a few dozen prctice "pew, pew, pews" haha
The bipod is off of my pistol. I just put it on ther to hold the gun up.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, and it's in .308. It only comes in .308 and this year came out in .223. It comes with the 10rnd box mag. I handles fine with it, but I will get a 5rnd mag just to make it more sleek for woods handling.

And I drive a covered wagon. A Tacoma with a camper shell.... :-/


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

:thumbup: smooth !!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> Well, thanks for the advice guys. I should have added that I was looking for a bolt gun. I went shopping with the intention of getting a Ruger American/Savage/Mossberg combo rifle/scope. That is what my range was. I have always liked the Tikka and was thinking of "maaaybbbeeee" stretching the budget to get with with no optics. Maybe this summer....
> 
> I grabbed the Tikka and just didn't like the feel of the stock. I'm not anti plastic, but it just fet TOO plastic... Then I saw her!!!!!
> 
> ...


I read this whole post and was going to recommend the gunsite or a savage precision carbine. If I didn't own the savage pc I'd definitely own one of these. The savage shoots way to good to trade though. I can always drool at the ruger when I see one so all is good. Great selection!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> I read this whole post and was going to recommend the gunsite or a savage precision carbine. If I didn't own the savage pc I'd definitely own one of these. The savage shoots way to good to trade though. I can always drool at the ruger when I see one so all is good. Great selection!


I've put 30 rounds through it so far. And LOVE it!
Recoil is harsh. One article I read earlier tonight about it compares the short barreled Gunsite Scout's recoil to that of a 300 Win Mag

I will say that while sighting it in, I thought I was going soft. I was thinking it was harsh... Now I know why. haha


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

wow, you got a good rife and vary good wife.She probably as a master plan in the works new gun&glass for you new car for her.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> I've put 30 rounds through it so far. And LOVE it!
> Recoil is harsh. One article I read earlier tonight about it compares the short barreled Gunsite Scout's recoil to that of a 300 Win Mag
> 
> I will say that while sighting it in, I thought I was going soft. I was thinking it was harsh... Now I know why. haha


My savage has a 18" med/heavy barrel. It doesn't kick much at all. 
The good thing about that gunsite is a brake is an easy add-on. I have a miculek that should fit it if you want to try it out. I'll put it on you for a good price if you like it. 30cal 5/8x24 thread.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I might take you up on that. haha I'm not in the P'cola area though. 
And I'm broke right now. It wasn't her money that bought it all . It was ours. Basicly I bought the rifle and she bought the scope and ammo. 



simpleman said:


> wow, you got a good rife and vary good wife.She probably as a master plan in the works new gun&glass for you new car for her.


Nah, she has the much newer car than mine. AND she has some diamond ear rings coming to her in a couple of days. hehe

I think this was a ploy for me to use all of my disposable cash. I have been talking about and looking for an FJ60 Landcruiser. :yes:


----------

